# Kernel bug error at pageattr.c

## startail

Hi,

During the last few hours I've had a problem with my kernel.

I think it started after recompiling it to Preempt Model Desktop and Timer Frequency to 1000 HZ

I use ati-drivers 8.20.8 and kernel 2.6.15-gentoo

My ATI drivers seem to crash for some reason when I log out from an X server (and it has also crashen while just switching themes in Gnome)

The error I get is:

```

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz kernel BUG at arch/i386/mm/pageattr.c:137!

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz Modules linked in: fglrx agpgart nfsd exportfs lockd sunrpc snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_intel8x0 snd_ac97_codec snd_ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc smsc47m1 eeprom adm1025 hwmon_vid hwmon i2c_isa i2c_i801 i2c_core rtc usbhid ehci_hcd ohci_hcd uhci_hcd usbcore cdemu 8139too mii ide_cd cdrom loop vfat fat unix

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz CPU:    0

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz EIP:    0060:[<c010fc8e>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz EFLAGS: 00013082   (2.6.15-gentoo)

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz EIP is at __change_page_attr+0xba/0x15a

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz eax: 19c001e3   ebx: 19c80000   ecx: c10061c0   edx: d9c80000

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz esi: c030ed9c   edi: c1000000   ebp: 00000163   esp: db2a1e78

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz Process X (pid: 7069, threadinfo=db2a0000 task=db278a90)

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz Stack: d9c80000 c1339000 00000010 00003246 00000011 c010fd4f c1339000 00000163

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz dad49300 e1780000 e180b520 00000000 c010fa4b c1338e00 00000011 00000163

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz e180b520 00000004 e17a8cf5 e1780000 c1338e00 00000010 00000163 e180b520

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz Call Trace:

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<c010fd4f>] change_page_attr+0x21/0x36

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<c010fa4b>] iounmap+0x90/0xc5

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<e17a8cf5>] agp_generic_free_gatt_table+0x62/0xce [fglrx]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<e17aece4>] agp_backend_cleanup+0xc/0x4a [fglrx]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<e17b1de4>] __ke_agp_uninit+0xe/0x24 [fglrx]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<e17c8d95>] _firegl_release_agp+0x15/0x140 [fglrx]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<e17b72a5>] firegl_takedown+0x335/0xb90 [fglrx]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<e17b664f>] firegl_release+0x12f/0x190 [fglrx]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<e17af0cf>] ip_firegl_release+0xd/0x10 [fglrx]

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<c014413b>] __fput+0x83/0x10a

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<c0142df2>] filp_close+0x4c/0x55

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<c0142e49>] sys_close+0x4e/0x5a

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz [<c0102a29>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz Code: 24 04 56 e8 26 ff ff ff 89 d9 83 c4 0c 8b 01 89 ca f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 51 0c ff 42 04 eb 15 84 c0 78 09 09 eb 89 1e ff 49 04 eb 08 <0f> 0b 89 00 eb d2 27 c0 8b 01 f6 c4 04 0f 85 85 00 00 00 8b 01

Jan  7 22:23:24 tailz gdm[7065]: Error reinitilizing server

```

I have now set back the settings to Preemept Model Server and 100HZ, but I don't know if this is the real problem here.

----------

## startail

This bug is probebly fixed in the next version of the kernel release...

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.15-git3.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>     [PATCH] x86: change_page_attr() fix
> 
>     The 'make rodata read-only' patch in -mm exposes a latent bug in the 32-bit
> ...

 

----------

## Schnacki

 *startail wrote:*   

> This bug is probebly fixed in the next version of the kernel release...
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/snapshots/patch-2.6.15-git3.log
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Well. I have this pageattr-Error, too. It manifests immediately on boot. I never get to see the X-Server and can't use the console either. ctrl-alt-del works to reboot and login via ssh works too.

The thing is, I've got an Athlon XP 2400+ which doesn't have any NX-capabilities. So I'm not sure whether there's any connection with this report. But the error seems to be similar.

I'm recompiling my kernel with a single possibly relevant change to the faulty config. I had the CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE option set to "y" (default) and changed it to "n" now. I'll see if that might help. Every other setting (where applicable) was reused from 2.6.14 with "make oldconfig". :/

Ciao, Jan

----------

## mushroom blue

hi there.

this can be solved by setting "UseInternalAGPGart" to "no" in your xorg.conf file, and building the appropriate agpgart module in the kernel (I use via-agp for my board). with the latest ati-drivers, 8.22.5 at the time I write this, all is wonderful.

----------

## ponzio

not for me, nothing is beautiful except my kernel panic...

could you please post your lsmod related to agp, this is mine

```
via_agp                 7936  1

agpgart                28848  1 via_agp
```

and fglrx when in runlevel 5

----------

